
All of Bach - acheron
http://allofbach.com/en/
======
peeters
Man, am I going to love this. Can't wait for some of the cello solos.

If anybody from the website is reading this, I have a tiny criticism: clicking
anywhere on the page while the video is running closes the video. I don't know
if I'm representative, but I often click in empty space to make sure my
keyboard focus isn't in the video. I was disappointed when the organist was so
abruptly cut off!

~~~
keithpeter
[http://www.gardnermuseum.org/music/listen/music_library?filt...](http://www.gardnermuseum.org/music/listen/music_library?filter=artist#go_2376)

Might keep you going for a bit. Colin Carr playing four of the six suites. CC
licenced, lowish bit-rate mp3s

I can't play the All of Bach at all, suspect flash related (gnash/iceweasel on
Debian Sid)

EDIT: yup, flashplayer-nonfree works. This being HN, do we think a flashplayer
based solution is sensible for a long term project such as this? Is mass
transcoding at some point in the future likely to be a trivial task?

~~~
yaur
Poking around it looks like they are hosted on Vimeo and that the default is
HTML5/H.264 with fallback to flash. Assuming that iceweasel has H.264 support
(IIRC there is a way to get it through ffmpeg) you can probably it could just
be that they are doing UA sniffing and don't recognize your browser.

~~~
keithpeter
Good for them. I'll hack around to get the required codec. Thanks.

------
marquis
As a complete Bach nerd may I recommend this as the ultimate recording of one
of his greatest works:

[http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Matthaus-Passion-Bostridge-
Colleg...](http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Matthaus-Passion-Bostridge-Collegium-
Herreweghe/dp/B00002R0ZL)

A search for Herreweghe+Matthaus on Youtube brings up a 'preview' for those
interested to listen immediately..
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_Ai171EQeU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_Ai171EQeU)

~~~
hluska
I just checked the preview you mentioned on Youtube and it's absolutely
incredible. I'm definitely adding that album to my collection, but I wonder if
I could ask for some more help?

I don't have much experience with Bach, or even classical music outside of the
really famous pieces. It's a genre that, though I've always been interested
in, I've never invested the time to gain a real understanding. Recently, I got
into Bach through this album:

[http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Goldberg-Variations-Glenn-
Gould/](http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Goldberg-Variations-Glenn-Gould/)

Graduated to this:

[http://www.amazon.com/State-Wonder-Complete-Goldberg-
Variati...](http://www.amazon.com/State-Wonder-Complete-Goldberg-Variations)

That link you posted reminds me there is so much that I've never even heard
of. Do you have any other recommendations? So far, you're batting 1.000...:)

~~~
marquis
Glenn Gould is absolutely the definitive source in regards to Bach piano
music. For me the beauty in Bach's music is the extreme technical expertise,
which, like an extraordinary piece of architecture, unveils a perfect geometry
and universal perfection that makes our hearts and minds meet in the same
exquisite place. But you need an exacting performance to be able to appreciate
it.

It gets so personal. Check out this thread just on Violin sonatas:
[http://www.good-music-
guide.com/community/index.php?topic=20...](http://www.good-music-
guide.com/community/index.php?topic=20677.0)

You just have to listen to a few of the best and listen and listen, and if
possible go see some play live, and you'll start to know what you love and
what you are looking for. I am a fan of period instruments and technical
performances, rather than the more mainstream recordings by someone like Yo Yo
Ma.

So some great performances that I personally love:

Anner Bylsma, Cello Suites on a Baroque cello [http://www.amazon.com/Bach-
Suites-Cello-BWV-1007-1012/dp/B00...](http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Suites-Cello-
BWV-1007-1012/dp/B0000027TV)

Jordi Savall and Hesperion, The Art of Fugue [http://www.amazon.com/Die-Kunst-
Fugue-Art/dp/B00005NTKF](http://www.amazon.com/Die-Kunst-Fugue-
Art/dp/B00005NTKF) (I love all their recordings and Savall does a mean Sainte-
Colombe)

For Bach's Musical Offering I have a hard time saying which is the best: I
have too many favourites. Maybe just hit up Youtube until you find one that
grabs you, but try and avoid anything that isn't in HD quality.
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Musical+Offerin...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Musical+Offering)
Savall does a fine version here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4lwV3IMHMQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4lwV3IMHMQ)

~~~
gjm11
> Glenn Gould is absolutely the definitive source in regards to Bach's piano
> music.

I love Gould's performances, but it's worth saying that plenty of good
musicians don't, so "definitive" is probably not the best word. So, anyone
reading this: If you listen to Gould playing (say) the Well-Tempered Clavier
or the Goldberg Variations and find it too mannered or mechanical or can't get
past his humming, try Schiff or Richter or Perahia or someone more
"mainstream". (And try Gould again later when you're more familiar with the
music, just in case your tastes change; what he does, he does very well
indeed.)

~~~
acheron
Agreed.

I will especially vouch for Andras Schiff's recent recording of the Well-
Tempered Clavier as an alternative choice.
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NR8YXC/](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NR8YXC/)

------
dr_faustus
If you really like Bach and are interested in his complete works, you should
definitely check out the Hännsler Bach Edition. ([http://www.haenssler-
classic.de/en/series-and-editions/johan...](http://www.haenssler-
classic.de/en/series-and-editions/johann-sebastian-bach-edition/the-complete-
works/the-complete-cd-edition.html))

Its 199 Euros which is really not a lot if you consider its 172 CDs. And its
not just a cheaply thrown together compilation but it was curated (and in
large parts conducted) by Helmuth Rilling who is one of the premier Bach
experts of our day. The quality of performance and recording is very good
throughout. You certainly find superior recordings for some of Bachs works but
I have yet to find a real disappointment in the set (I'm only about half way
through).

~~~
NotOscarWilde
Too bad there is not an online version of this. Hardly any device in my home
is able to play CDs.

~~~
wlesieutre
Even if I had a bunch of CD players around, the idea of swapping between 172
discs doesn't sound great.

~~~
Spearchucker
There are CD ripping services around. In the UK they charge around ~60p/CD
(gets cheaper at ~500 CDs). Some will rip lossless, which is what I was after
for the 800 or so CDs I stupidly ripped at 192Kbps over the years.

~~~
WickyNilliams
I've found myself in a similar position. I even ripped some CDs at 128kbps,
back in the day when my computer had a 4GB HDD. I really need to go back and
redo them all, but the amount of effort required is really demotivating. How
do such services work? You take all your CDs to them? I imagine postage costs
would be astronomical otherwise!

~~~
Spearchucker
Most will collect. Some will let you drop your collection off. Some[1] will
ask you to load your CDs into their spindles. I think all of them want your
CDs out of their jewel cases. Note that I've only looked at services in or
around London.

[1] [http://www.russandrews.com/product-CD-Ripping-
Service-4300.h...](http://www.russandrews.com/product-CD-Ripping-
Service-4300.htm)

------
PetitPrince
Another remarkable projet regarding Bach is the Open Goldberg Variation (
[http://www.opengoldbergvariations.org/](http://www.opengoldbergvariations.org/)
), a project that freely offer a high-quality version (they hired a world-
class musician, rent a world-class piano and studio) of the Goldberg
Variations. (I have no stakes in that project; I do enjoy listening to the
album as work music though)

~~~
ZanyProgrammer
Should be the harpsichord, not piano :)

------
bane
And to think, his music was almost forgotten. It wasn't until Mendelssohn
almost single handedly revived his music nearly a hundred years after Bach's
death. A surprising number of great composers that came after didn't even know
of him, yet when they were exposed to his music suddenly started picking up
select elements of his style.

He was one of the few composers Mozart admired. A stunning triumphant genius
who's music has remained relevant and flexible from ancient instruments and
playstyles through the digital age and all of this was nearly lost to the
tides of fashion. Whenever you hear a Bach piece thank Felix.

~~~
Gravityloss
Bach's friend Telemann is also relatively unknown today. He was extremely
productive and there are lots of great pieces, I especially love some of his
trumpet works. They are played on the radio occasionally.

~~~
bane
Thanks for bringing up Telemann. I wouldn't say he's unknown today, but
definitely not in the "pop" composer category the way Bach is. His music is
definitely in the repertoire of most serious violinists while studying late
Baroque.

Here's one I studied for a while when I was studying the instrument many years
ago.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OQ0jPy8FrQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OQ0jPy8FrQ)

and another I never had the chance to study but enjoy

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2rt5sPHc98](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2rt5sPHc98)

I was always torn between playing Baroque music in the modern style or in the
contemporary style. I find incredible enjoyment in hearing the music on period
instruments played in the style. The music's texture changes so much.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhTqpmHu5yg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhTqpmHu5yg)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vosK-
NKq9FQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vosK-NKq9FQ)

~~~
lobster_johnson
Telemann produced such an enormous number of works. I'm still discovering new
pieces. Thanks for the links!

I think my absolute favourite Telemann work is the 12 fantasies for solo
violin:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UO...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UOnA2w0XEZA)
(Spotify link:
[http://open.spotify.com/album/0XlgfMIccHwIVouK0G0lOF](http://open.spotify.com/album/0XlgfMIccHwIVouK0G0lOF)).

Two other favourites: The trumpet concerto in D (TWV 51:D7;
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKUyeMe-
_j4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKUyeMe-_j4)) and the oboe concerto in E
minor (TWV 51:e1;
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i39yf0OHXG8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i39yf0OHXG8)).

------
catwork
Bach is great on many counts - I did a visualization
([https://github.com/hadley/ggplot2/wiki/Bach-2-Part-
Invention...](https://github.com/hadley/ggplot2/wiki/Bach-2-Part-Invention-in-
F-Major-BWV779)) in R awhile back of a Two-part invention that reflects how
well structured his counterpoint is.

~~~
Intermernet
Have you by any chance read both Douglas Adams' "Dirk Gently's Holistic
Detective Agency"[1] and Douglas Hofstadter's "Gödel Escher Bach"[2]? If not,
meet some kindred spirits!

I love the fact that so much of Bach's music explores numerical relations and
patterns. And I've still not heard of anyone creating a piece as complex as
his Musical Offering[3] that sounds at all listenable, let alone sublime. Any
person who can compose a 6 part fugue is superhuman IMO.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirk_Gently's_Holistic_Detectiv...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirk_Gently's_Holistic_Detective_Agency)
[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del,_Escher,_Bach](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del,_Escher,_Bach)
[3]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Musical_Offering](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Musical_Offering)

------
rspeer
This is excellent, thank you.

I recently found myself wishing there was a website with curated, high-quality
performances of Bach, after realizing how big the difference in quality can
be.

I ended up working on a Spotify playlist for myself, which I've been editing
on and off for months, just trying all the recordings of each particular piece
until I found a good one. (The only thing making it possible, with Spotify's
terrible organization of classical music, is being able to search for
literally "BWV 140" or whatever.) So I'll definitely be visiting this site.

~~~
teoruiz
I would absolutely love subscribing to that list, would you be open to share
the Spotify link?

Thanks!

~~~
rspeer
Here's what I've got, grouped by broad swaths of BWV numbers:

* 1-224 (cantatas): [http://open.spotify.com/user/rspeer/playlist/0RkVeCJ3iMVc1My...](http://open.spotify.com/user/rspeer/playlist/0RkVeCJ3iMVc1MyOdK6E4T)

* 225-524 (various works, mostly vocal, sorta dull in the 300s): [http://open.spotify.com/user/rspeer/playlist/2sCCwEMpTXPsOBa...](http://open.spotify.com/user/rspeer/playlist/2sCCwEMpTXPsOBa0si9Ei2)

* 525-771 (organ works): [http://open.spotify.com/user/rspeer/playlist/1aGTiGWlnSiGNcJ...](http://open.spotify.com/user/rspeer/playlist/1aGTiGWlnSiGNcJ0HPwqxt)

* 772-994 (mostly keyboard works): [http://open.spotify.com/user/rspeer/playlist/4ka3cJd5UCg5EoJ...](http://open.spotify.com/user/rspeer/playlist/4ka3cJd5UCg5EoJqGtwknt)

* 995-1080 (solo suites and complicated stuff): [http://open.spotify.com/user/rspeer/playlist/4v8NejHWIKDDSmc...](http://open.spotify.com/user/rspeer/playlist/4v8NejHWIKDDSmcTH8ABgV)

* 1081-1128 (discovered since the 1950s): [http://open.spotify.com/user/rspeer/playlist/5dmTRLVqUi8dB0M...](http://open.spotify.com/user/rspeer/playlist/5dmTRLVqUi8dB0Mhil5wlB)

Of course this isn't close to finished. I'm guessing it would take a year or
so, given the rate that I listen to Bach while working.

~~~
gcp123
Thanks so much for sharing these. I subscribed and have been listening since
Friday.

I noticed yesterday that some of my favorites are no longer there. Have some
pieces been removed since Friday?

Some of the pieces from AllOfBach.com were there, as well as the concertos
"after vivaldi". Can't find them now. Thanks so much!

~~~
rspeer
I do shuffle around pieces because I'm trying to pick the version I like the
best. I don't think I'm removing that much overall, but this is a work in
progress.

I also decided to fact-check myself after posting the links, so I deleted some
things that multiple sources say are spurious (not by J. S. Bach at all). If
all of those happened to be your favorites, it might be that there's another
Baroque composer you like better than Bach that you should look for!

------
fdej
Especially to Bach newcomers, I would recommend the Brandenburg concertos and
orchestral suites. I love the performance by Trevor Pinnock / The English
Concert: [http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Brandenburg-Concertos-
Orchestral-...](http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Brandenburg-Concertos-Orchestral-
Suites/dp/B0000057D8)

My favorite Bach recording has to be Glenn Gould's The Art of Fugue (but it is
perhaps not as accessible).

The Mass in B minor is also incredible (don't have a specific recording to
point to there).

~~~
simondedalus
As with Vivaldi, I'm partial to Il Giardino Armonico.

e.g.

Bach: Concerto for violin in A minor
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmlsxr_ceSc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmlsxr_ceSc)

Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 violoncellos, strings & b.c. in G minor
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gQCUACBxTo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gQCUACBxTo)

------
DanielStraight
So you don't have to do the math yourself... it will take 20.71 years to
complete the project.

Pretty neat.

------
raamdev
I can't seem to find an RSS feed for these... that would be really helpful.

This seems like a great way to consume large volumes of things that one might
not otherwise ever get to... 10 minutes a week for 20 years seems a lot more
doable than committing several months to consuming all 1080 works. Now I'm
thinking about how I can apply this to other large-volume things that I've
wanted to consume, like reading the entirety of Tolstoy's _War and Peace_.

~~~
alxndr
re an RSS feed, I'm hoping this will work:
[http://page2rss.com/rss/2e0975882fe2ca00334efc6c462fd272](http://page2rss.com/rss/2e0975882fe2ca00334efc6c462fd272)

------
caio1982
The performance in video of Toccata and Fugue is just wow! Incredible, to say
the least. It's a total must. I've always loved it because it reminds the old
gamer in me of Sabrewulf's theme in Killer Instinct for arcades in the 90's.
Also, I can't wait for The Well-Tempered Clavier's Prelude I (C Major). It's
almost corny these days but it's still such a marvellous piece, it instantly
talks to your body and you know that's beauty being played back to you.

EDIT: nearly all his work on The Well-Tempered Clavier is awesome, it's worth
a whole afternoon listening to it [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Well-
Tempered_Clavier](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Well-Tempered_Clavier)

~~~
ajtaylor
I really can't decide if the music, the organ or the performance was more
impressive! As the final notes faded away, I realised I had been crying for
most of the piece. It was truly beautiful in every aspect.

------
JasonFruit
This is probably like the experience of the people who attended the
Thomaskirche and heard a new work by Bach every week. I could take 21 years of
this!

~~~
couchand
I like to think about those people. I'm imagining a bored little boy kicking
the pew in front of him, not realizing he's hearing some of the greatest music
that will ever be written.

------
teoruiz
I find the Toccata and Fugue just amazing to watch and listen, an the
performer is even adorable.

[http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-565/detail/](http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-565/detail/)

~~~
scrozier
One wo/man's adorable is another wo/man's tiresome. :-) But he's good, the
organ is beautiful, and the production quality is fantastic.

------
jacquesm
The duration of the project implies that not all those that are recording
today will be alive when the project is completed. Incredible how productive
Bach was.

------
NIL8
I'm finding this impossible to navigate. The pages are basically frozen in
Firefox and Chrome.

Anybody else have this problem?

~~~
gone35
I'm using Safari on an iPad, and for a moment I can see the page, but then it
quickly disappears behind an impenetrable solid-black screen with nothing on
it but the prompt:

"Tilt your screen."

It's a shame, and it doesn't befit the wondrousness of the content. Whoever
came up with this brilliant UI idea should seriously re-evaluate what
_usability_ means to them.

~~~
8ig8
Same here. If anyone is curious, here's a screenshot[1] from an iPad mini.
Tapping, tilting, reloading do nothing.

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/lW3gZOw.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/lW3gZOw.jpg)

Edit: Figured it out after actually looking at the graphic. You need to turn
(not tilt) the device to landscape.

~~~
lylejohnson
Even looking at the graphic, I didn't understand --- I thought they wanted me
to tilt my iPad along the horizontal axis (pitch). When that didn't work I
tried tilting on vertical (roll). It wasn't until the tablet slipped in my
hands enough to rotate sideways that I got a clue.

------
wazoox
If you want to discover Bach, there's always the nice, free, complete organ
works by James Kibbie:
[http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/](http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/)

------
djahng
[http://youtu.be/olW6-jhSgMg](http://youtu.be/olW6-jhSgMg)

BWV 1003 Fugue on classical guitar. This is one of the most amazing things
I've heard and seen.

------
atmosx
I'm not into classical music, except from the very famous composers and
everything Tchaikovsky has ever written (my sister took ballet classes since I
can remember myself).

That said, what's exactly the reason Bach's work made everyone here so
excited? Can't we find these compositions on YouTube?

ps. I'm listening as I write. Bach sounds really cheerful :-) Awesome music.

~~~
thisrod
Paul Graham's essays discuss how the most exciting work in many media was done
by the generation that invented them. For example, the most interesting
paintings were done centuries ago, when oil paint was new. Bach is like that.
When he was writing, the piano was a new invention, and a system of musical
scales had been found that allowed you to change key mid piece, without
retuning your instrument. Those things are old now, but Bach lets you feel the
thrill they gave when they were new.

~~~
VLM
von Bulow said something along the lines of Bach being the old testament of
piano music and Beethoven being the new testament. Bach for the first stage of
development and Beethoven for the end of the development stage.

Maybe an answer to OP could be Beethoven is a reaction to, or maybe,
completion of, Bach's work. Or Beethoven is a bit more playful and
experimental than Bach in general?

Or TLDR is physical development of the instrument didn't end with Bach it
ended with Beethoven. So its kinda hard to talk about one without talking
about the other.

------
thejerz
This is very cool. A similar project, called J. S. Bach-Stiftung, has been
recording all of Bach's choral works. Check them out on Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Bachstiftung](https://www.youtube.com/user/Bachstiftung)

------
_nato_
Not a terrible place to start to get a nickle-tour of J.S. Bach, and from
Bach's biggest fanatic, Glenn Gould:
[http://fixyt.com/watch?v=crQ8YEUkUjg](http://fixyt.com/watch?v=crQ8YEUkUjg)

------
jvandonsel
I'd love to watch this on my large living room television via Roku+Vimeo, but
apparently the AofB people have decided to make their Vimeo-hosted videos
private and only viewable via their own site. Pity.

------
dave84
If anyone is looking for a way to understand music "from the beginning" so to
speak, I can't recommend "How to Listen to and Understand Great Music"[1]
enough. It's around 35 hours worth of lectures, I'm only half way through but
it's fantastic so far. It's also available on Audible.

[1]
[http://www.thegreatcourses.com/tgc/courses/course_detail.asp...](http://www.thegreatcourses.com/tgc/courses/course_detail.aspx?cid=700)

~~~
acheron
If you happen to see this reply a week later: thanks for that recommendation.
Found the audio version on sale on the Great Courses site and bought it.
Looking forward to listening.

------
Aoyagi
"Keep up to date"

I can't, you don't seem to have an RSS feed.

------
PythonicAlpha
To sad, that there is no mp3 or ogg download version available.

~~~
colomon
youtube-dl -x --audio-format=mp3

;)

~~~
jorda
Thanks for the tip. I wrote a simple Python script to help download currently
available "All of Bach" works using `youtube-dl':
[https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fb7de0d81dfdb8ee2191](https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fb7de0d81dfdb8ee2191)

------
kriro
This is cool. The title reminds me of some crazy art project I attended when I
was in France (in a nifty very steampunk club) called "Mozart in 30 minutes"
where they used some wicked math to overlay all of his tracks into one huge 30
minute one. Sounded mostly like an aircraft turbine to my unenlightened ear
but it was a fun idea.

Can't find it via Google or the likes, I have searched for it a year back and
came up empty then as well.

------
ChrisLTD
You can only scroll down with a scroll wheel or trackpad. You can't use your
arrow keys or the native scroll bar. That's a huge accessibility problem.

~~~
gkya
It also does not work at all without a NoScript exception.

------
LukeHoersten
I love how this kind of craft can still earn a decent profit and even more,
make it to the #1 spot on HN. Keeps me coming back. Thanks OP.

~~~
acheron
You're welcome. I discovered this last week, and today when the new
performance came out I thought "huh, wonder if HN would like it?" Apparently
so.

A little surprised it got this much traction here, but it's appropriate...
there's not a book entitled _Gödel, Escher, Mozart_ after all.

------
ajtaylor
As a family we've been taking a week and learning a little bit about
composers. This week was Bach, so the timing on this post was perfect. I've
watched two videos so far and was completely blown away! Beautiful music,
fantastic camera work and stunning performances by the musicians. This site is
going to occupy a Chrome tab for a very long time.

Thank you for posting.

------
2000
I recently subscribed to [http://CalmRadio.com](http://CalmRadio.com) for
their uninterrupted 24/7 streaming of different composers and classical music
in general.

Actually, I signed up to listen to Bach (I wanted to become familiar with his
music), but I discovered Felix Mendelssohn and I like his works even better.

------
adrianh
Wow, thanks for posting. Bringing the topic back to startups/tech, I'd love to
integrate these performances with my interactive sheet music player,
Soundslice ([http://www.soundslice.com/](http://www.soundslice.com/)). It
would be amazing.

------
ExpiredLink
BTW, here's a translation of "Ich habe genung" ("I have enough"):
[http://www.emmanuelmusic.org/notes_translations/translations...](http://www.emmanuelmusic.org/notes_translations/translations_cantata/t_bwv082.htm)

------
numeromancer
Why did Beethoven get rid of his chickens?

All they talked about is Bach, Bach, Bach, Bach!

He just couldn't Handel it.

~~~
aaronem
A pun that bad deserves a Haydn.

------
coin
-1, not viewable on an iPad in portrait orientation. There's a giant popup that covers the entire screen displaying "tilt your tablet" when in portrait mode. Who designs this stuff?

~~~
UntitledNo4
Same on Nexus 10. Didn't bother me, but I thought it was weird.

------
robot
I love bach and the music. It takes quite a bit of a clicking effort to get to
the actual performances. Then when it plays clicking anywhere closes the
performance.

------
MikeTaylor
This is marvellous; but I can't find any indication on the site of the terms
that they provide the music under. Is it public domain, CC By licenced, what?

------
joshdance
If they had an email box to get the tracks emailed to me, I would have signed
up right then and there. As it is, I probably will forget about this.

------
bluesjr
That's a gorgeous website design. Can anyone point me in the direction to
create something similar? (I'm a non-technical person on HN).

------
chrismorgan
Layout: absolutely broken on small screens.

Applying something like overflow: none; to your body or main container is
seriously not cool for a fixed-width layout.

------
oe
None of the videos work on Chrome version 34.0.1847.131 / OS X 10.9.2. Just a
black screen and the play head stays at 0:00.

------
RogerL
Thank you so much for this link.

Centuries after all of us are dust people will still be discovering and
falling in love with Bach.

Life is good today.

------
rpwverheij
took me while to find how to play a performance. Once you get there it's easy
to keep playing pieces, and it's really not THAT hard to find. But putting a
big play button when you see the big title would be much quicker and intuitive
than first clicking a small tab in the bottom of the screen.

------
mjgoins
For fellow non-flash-users, this seems to work ok with the get-flash-videos
package.

~~~
acdha
Vimeo's HTML5 detect is the inverse of right: they use Flash unless you send
an iOS user agent, at which point you get better quality and battery-friendly
CPU usage.

------
mastazi
I like the x-webkit-airplay="allow" parameter in the <video> tag.

------
tama
Wow, this is really beautiful. I was expecting audio only. Glad I was wrong
:).

------
vitd
I think this is a beautiful example of the power of the public domain.

------
oandrei
It says ``This video can’t be played with your current setup'' I guess must be
some super-advanced new audio-codec. Please, recommend me how to get around
this restriction!

------
ultim8k
I just red "all of bash"...

------
dphnx
I guess you could say…

All of Bach belong to us?

------
Heliosmaster
props to the Netherland Bach Society!

------
mkartic
no RSS? :(

------
cafard
Many thanks.

------
frik
Background information: [http://allofbach.com/en/about-all-of-
bach/](http://allofbach.com/en/about-all-of-bach/)

------
graycat
Worthless. Useless. A disaster. Flatly, on Windows XP SP3 with one of the
latest versions of Firefox and Flash, the site essentially doesn't work. So, I
clicked, and clicked, and clicked, and waited, and waited, and waited, and
clicked, looked at the system monitor and saw no activity on either network
data or CPU, waited, clicked, waited, clicked, had much of the screen content
go off the screen, kept lowering the screen magnification, clicked, clicked,
clicked, and finally did hear the Toccata but couldn't hear or get any other
content, not voice or text, etc.

Worst Web page programming on the planet.

Sorry 'bout that.

For Bach, which I nearly worship, devoted a significant fraction of my life
working to play Bach on violin, back to my CD collection, YouTube, etc.

Looks like some really good music totally train wrecked by some absurd Web
site programming. I'd have no idea how to make such a mess out of some Web
pages -- maybe have to use JavaScript to do that. So, ditch the JavaScript.

~~~
sequoia
Not even Microsoft supports Windows XP[1]... why do you expect this web
developer to support an OS that the OS vendor, who repeatedly extended the
sunset date, finally stopped supporting? Time for an upgrade, friend. Either
that or stop expecting new websites to accommodate your abacus. :)

1: [http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/end-support-
help](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/end-support-help)

~~~
graycat
> Not even Microsoft supports Windows XP[1]... why do you expect this web
> developer to support an OS that the OS vendor, who repeatedly extended the
> sunset date, finally stopped supporting?

Nonsense. XP and SP3 have NOTHING to do with it. You can go through the HTML,
CSS, JavaScript, and TCP/IP standards and never once find that XP doesn't work
or that Windows 7, 8, or 8.1 is needed. The main compatibility issue would be
Firefox, not the OS.

The operating systems and Web browsers meet the Web sites over the standards;
if the standards are being met, then XP, Windows 7, Firefox, Chrome, IE, etc.
just irrelevant.

I have a copy, new, quantity one, retail, sealed in the package, DVD of
Windows 7 Professional on my bookshelf, but installing it would take DAYS and
maybe WEEKS of work, considering all the re-installation of other software,
when some of that other software ruined my installation and I had to start
over, etc.

So far, there is no good reason for me to change operating systems. Besides,
there is considerable question if Windows 7 is an UPgrade instead or just the
same or even a DOWNgrade. Windows Vista and 8.0 were really DOWNgrades. As far
as I am concerned, since I don't want to use a touch screen or the 'Metro'
interface, Windows 8.1 is a DOWNgrade into the sewer.

I will change to Windows 7 Professional and later Windows Server but hopefully
never anything like Windows 8.x.

For now, for me, XP is fine.

Again, once again, over again, to be more clear, asd should be plenty clear at
HN anyway, if recent versions of Firefox and Flash run on my OS, that should
be sufficient.

For more, I am a heavy Internet and Web user, and as I stated, that music Web
site is the worst I've seen. What I described is just what happened. When the
Toccata played, the video was in a tiny window in the UR corner of the screen
-- absurd. Worst site I've seen. Sorry 'bout that.

